# Watching shows with Husband/Wife



## summergirllove (Jan 13, 2017)

Movie question- 
When you are watching a show with your Husband/Wife and a scene comes on for example a Lap Dance or stripper, does it get uncomfortable for you? 
And what is going through your minds honestly men? Are you comparing?


----------



## Grapes (Oct 21, 2016)

im thinking i sure could go for a lap dance right now. To which a lap dance is not offered.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Uncomfortable, no. My mind is probably on the stripper. Comparing, no, not for real but one of us will likely jokingly say something about "the rack on that one".


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

summergirllove said:


> And what is going through your minds honestly men? Are you comparing?


No, I'm not comparing.

No more than my wife might be comparing how much money I make to how much a movie character makes or how strong he is.

Strippers may be nice too look at (not as often as one might think), but they are not women whom the vast majority of men are interested in hanging out with.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

No it gets super hot and horny and we end up having to pause for a commercial break, or one of us makes a comment about her booty or boobs or general attractiveness.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Keke24 said:


> No it gets super hot and horny and we end up having to pause for a commercial break, or one of us makes a comment about her booty or boobs or general attractiveness.


This is what MOST husbands/boyfriends wish would happen. They could usually give two sh!ts about the stripper. They are thinking "I could go for some of that" I guess too often though the wife is thinking "I dont measure up" rather than my husband wants ME to do that to him RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

you watch shows together?
OK here it is. about a year - year and a half ago our marriage conversation led to things we do together. The topic of movies was brought up. Mrs. Nail was very upset that I went to movies alone, and she never got to go to movies. So we agreed to go to movies together. But I didn't really understand what the deal was. I have to go with her when she wants to see a sloppy rom com chick flick with no action and very little plot, but when I want to go to a kids movie, I have to stay home because she won't go, and for some unfathomable reason I'm not allowed to just go see the movie alone. We don't netflix together. well not intentionally, she frequently comes over and stands behind me and wants me to catch her up on the plot.

But to answer your question Women compare, men collect. No we aren't thinking her makeup is done more professionally than my SO. or she is easily 3 pounds lighter than my SO. Nope we are thinking, this will be a fun memory.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm with @Keke. I'm not uncomfortable and I never compare myself... I know I wouldn't measure up TBH.

As a bicurious woman it's just a sexy scene. Usually it would trigger memories of times we have gone to clubs together and shared lap dances... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summergirllove (Jan 13, 2017)

So you men are thinking about the other women over your wife?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

summergirllove said:


> So you men are thinking about the other women over your wife?


Having gone back and read all of your posts up to this point, and comparing that to this particular reply, the problem is quite obvious. There is absolutely no point in continuing this discussion.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

summergirllove said:


> So you men are thinking about the other women over your wife?


If you're asking am I thinking I'd rather bang her rather than my wife, no. Am I thinking she prettier or has better features than my wife, no. 

Do I notice and appreciate that there is an attractive woman on screen, yes.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

My partner and I watch porn together, so I'm not sure how a scene with a stripper would be awkward. LOL

He appreciates the female form. Is that supposed to make me feel insecure? I appreciate the male form--I drool over shirtless Ryan Gosling as much as the next woman, but that doesn't mean that I find my guy any less attractive. And my guy doesn't look anything like Ryan Gosling. I still find him dead sexy, even with his physical imperfections. We've never talked about it specifically, but I'm pretty sure he feels the same way.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Middle of Everything said:


> This is what MOST husbands/boyfriends wish would happen. They could usually give two sh!ts about the stripper. They are thinking "I could go for some of that" I guess too often though the wife is thinking "I dont measure up" rather than my husband wants ME to do that to him RIGHT NOW.





heartbroken50 said:


> I'm with @Keke. I'm not uncomfortable and I never compare myself... I know I wouldn't measure up TBH.
> 
> As a bicurious woman it's just a sexy scene. Usually it would trigger memories of times we have gone to clubs together and shared lap dances...
> 
> ...


I wonder if the bi aspect helps us see things from the man's perspective more and avoid getting butthurt for no good reason.

I've recognized that men get a lot of crap for stuff like this, porn, etc etc. I think we women project so much in our analysis of the man's response without really accepting that there are fundamental differences in the way both sexes respond. Attractive women are everywhere. That's life. Who cares? I'm never going to be the most attractive woman in the room. Who cares? Random movie with steamy scene creating perfect opportunity for some sexy fun? I'll take it. I can't tell you how many times I've used a movie as a segway to raunchy sex. Eyes Wide Shut and Trois, the best yet. Thank you Hollywood!


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

FeministInPink said:


> My partner and I watch porn together, so I'm not sure how a scene with a stripper would be awkward. LOL
> 
> He appreciates the female form. Is that supposed to make me feel insecure? I appreciate the male form--I drool over shirtless Ryan Gosling as much as the next woman, but that doesn't mean that I find my guy any less attractive. And my guy doesn't look anything like Ryan Gosling. I still find him dead sexy, even with his physical imperfections. We've never talked about it specifically, but I'm pretty sure he feels the same way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Hehehe Gosling is pretty darn good looking!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

summergirllove said:


> So you men are thinking about the other women over your wife?


Well let's see.My gf is a five foot ten inch gym instructor with a figure that no stripper in history ever had without silicon enhancement.So no,I'm not thinking about other women over my partner.


----------



## Snowflakes (Feb 18, 2017)

I highly doubt that anyone does feel uncomfortable they would probably compare tho


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Not comparing, no, but I'm definitely uncomfortable watching something like that with H!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

If we are watching at home one of us will comment "guess they needed to boost their ratings", or if we are watching GOT, Rome, or similar: "Its been 15 minutes, time for another sex scene".

The only comparing I ever do (very privately of course) is wishing my wife were more passionate in bed.


----------

